# Blu Ray 3D Filme auf 60HZ Monitor



## Germerican (7. Mai 2010)

Hey everybody,

Konnte bisher kein Thema dazu finden, hoffe es es war nicht zu voreilig ein neues zu oeffnen. 

Mich wuerde nur mal interessieren, ob ich mit meinem 60 HZ 3D geniessen kann?

p.s. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen LG Flatron 24".


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn der TV eine 3D Unterstützung hat schon, wenn er es nicht hat dann nicht!
Da musste mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der das hat/kann!

MFG


----------



## Germerican (7. Mai 2010)

Dank dir. 

Ich hatte nur an das 3D Vision von nVidia gedacht, was ja u.a. den 120HZ Monitor voraussetzt. Nun bin ich mir im Klaren das Filme und Spiele zwei verschiedene Welten und Techniken sind, dachte nur da waere eine Aehnlichkeit vorhanden.
However, leider habe ich noch keinen 3D Film gesehen, geschweige denn auf einer Blu Ray DVD. Ich weiss, dass man dazu eine Brille benoetigt, aber denkst du die HZ-Zahl spielt dabei auch eine Rolle?! Habe mal bei den Online Haendlern nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass der durchschnittliche LCD 120 HZ hat, allerdings gibt es auch 60HZ Fernseher zu kaufen, welche auf HD ausgelegt sind. Demnach duerfte es ja keine Rolle spielen, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Mai 2010)

Nein, kannst drauf nicht genießen. Geht nicht, ging nicht und wird auch niemals gehen, ausgenommen Blu-rays und DVDs mit so Farbbrillen. Das ist eine sehr schlechte Technik, und damit lässt sich 3D nicht wirklich genießen. Außerdem gibt es damit sowieso nur wenige.

120 Hz muss sein, da ja eine Shutterbrille immer ein auge abdeckt und das andere Auge ein Bild sehen lässt. Bei 60 Hz gibt das nur 30 Hz, was äußerst stark flimmert und ungenießbar ist. Von Shutterbrillen bekommt man ohnehin Augen und Kopfschmerzen. Das würdest du erstens nicht aushalten und zweitens kannst du dich eben nur aufs flimmern und nicht auf den Film konzentrieren. Das flimmern macht das 3D Erlebnis unmöglich. 

Nada, es geht nicht. Nur wenn du dir einen Fernseher kaufst der 3D Ready ist. 
Da kosten 40 Zoll 2400 € und Shutterbrillen dazu sogar 200 €.

Ein entsprechender Monitor +  Brille wäre billiger. Also entweder kaufst du das oder den Fernseher, oder du beschränkst dich in 3D Filmen auf das Kino, ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso besser. 3D im Kino ist sehr viel besser also auf einem kleinen Fernseher zuhause.


----------



## Germerican (8. Mai 2010)

HA, wusste gar nicht das man sogar spezielle Fernseher braucht. Die preisen das bei uns hier in den Staaten so hoch an, aber erwaehnen nie was von speziellen Geraeten. (ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich ueberhaupt nicht auf dem Gebiet der 3D Technik auskenne, noch nicht, nehme mal an wiel es gerade erst am Kommen ist)
Aber Recht hast du, Kino ist einfach unersaetzlich. Das war frueher schon so und wird auch immer so sein. 
Aber nochmal zum besseren Verstaendnis: Also die nVidia Technik (120HZ Monitor, Brille, Software etc.) waer kompatibel mit 3D Filmen??? 
Das waer ja stark, auf jeden Fall preiswerter.


----------



## multimolti (8. Mai 2010)

Ich muss mal was zu Stereoscopic 3D sagen: Ich kann dem über mir nicht zustimmen, dass das so schlecht ist. Brillen kosten 50 Cent, man braucht keinen teuren Monitor, und der 3D-Effekt ist auf jeden Fall da. Die Farben sind natürlich nicht perfekt, aber für den Preis ist das meiner Meinung nach schon eine tolle Sache. Habe Games damit gezockt, Youtube Clips angeschaut, und sogar ein paar Spielfilme. 
Ist also eine günstige aber nicht perfekte Alternative.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Mai 2010)

Nö, ist Mist. Ich hab hier alle Anaglyphen Brillen die es gibt, keine funktioniert gut. Ständig sieht man Fragmente des anderen Bildes, kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen. Weder für Filme noch für Spiele.
Wenn man ein bisschen mit rumspielen will geht das aber.

Ja, die NV Brille ist kompatibel mit 3D Sachen, sowohl Spiele als auch Filme. Dafür nimmst du am besten Cyberlink Power DVD 10, diesen Acer 120 Hz Monitor und eben die 3D Vision Brille. Für mich wär das allerdings nichts, zu hohe Kopfschmerz Gefahr. Mit Cyberlink Power DVD 10 kannst du übrigens on Konbination mit der Brille alle DVDs zu 3D konvertieren, einfach im Menü anschalten. Wie gut das funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht. Und du brauchst natürlich ein Blu-ray Laufwerk.


----------

